# 06' tcr 1 or 2



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

anyone out there purchased an 06' tcr 1 or 2 aluminum? & have any actual photo's? would appreciate some feedback & picture post. hate to drop 1000+ and not be able to see actual bike. giants site's pictures is not an accurate guage of actual appearance of bike. LOL


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

***pssstttttttt***

gonna let you in on a little secret. 

***ssshhhhhh***

they have these places, called bike shops. chances are, if they carry Giants, you can see what they look like in person 





edgeman said:


> anyone out there purchased an 06' tcr 1 or 2 aluminum? & have any actual photo's? would appreciate some feedback & picture post. hate to drop 1000+ and not be able to see actual bike. giants site's pictures is not an accurate guage of actual appearance of bike. LOL


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

my LBS does not have any in stock, bike would have to be ordered. there is only 1 giant supplier in hawaii....


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

The website is actually quite representative of what they look like in person. Of course I would spend a couple more bucks and pick up a closeout 2005 Giant TCR Limited or OCR Limited instead.....

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/030.000.000/030.000.006.asp?model=11257










https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/030.000.000/030.000.006.asp?model=11258


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

whoever designed the graphics on the tcrs should be fired. gross. and i'm an '05 tcr comp 0 (silver) owner. :mad2:


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

edgeman said:


> my LBS does not have any in stock, bike would have to be ordered. there is only 1 giant supplier in hawaii....


Get your Giant from McCully Bicycle, that's where I got my 2005 TCR Comp 1 for $2250. At the time I got the bike (August 2005), that was a super price, considering the bike was not on sale at year-end closeout. List on the bike was $2800, I believe. It shouldn't take them long for them to get a bike in.


----------



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

Clevor said:


> Get your Giant from McCully Bicycle, that's where I got my 2005 TCR Comp 1 for $2250. At the time I got the bike (August 2005), that was a super price, considering the bike was not on sale at year-end closeout. List on the bike was $2800, I believe. It shouldn't take them long for them to get a bike in.



yeah, thats where i went, at the time they did not have any tcr aluminums. just getting back into cycling after a bit of a layoff, not ready to drop $2.000.+ for a bike right now, maybe down the road. my budget is around $1000. & i think i get a pretty decent aluminum bike with 105's at that price.
i take it you live on the islands? if so, drop me a repy, if you know anyone whos willing to sell there used tcr/large. thanks for the info though! mahalo!....


----------



## Doc (Jan 26, 2006)

*TCR Graphics*



botto said:


> whoever designed the graphics on the tcrs should be fired. gross. and i'm an '05 tcr comp 0 (silver) owner. :mad2:


Spot on about TCR graphics. It's a sweet road bike but looks like cr*p. I'm on a TCR 2 alum/black model for '06. BTW what you see on the Giant web-site is pretty much what you get.

Doc


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Doc said:


> Spot on about TCR graphics. It's a sweet road bike but looks like cr*p. I'm on a TCR 2 alum/black model for '06. BTW what you see on the Giant web-site is pretty much what you get.
> 
> Doc


yeah... good thing it rides like a dream (and that i could manage to get the best of tcr comps)


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

*Botto: is that a C0 or C1*



botto said:


> yeah... good thing it rides like a dream (and that i could manage to get the best of tcr comps)



Is that a C0 or a C1? Non-US? 

I think you have called it a C0, but it has the same color scheme as my 05 C1. I can see you have DA and the SL wheels though...


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

comp 1. the frame is one of the 2005 stand alone tcr comp frames built up (doesn't say tcr comp 0, or 1, but just _TCR comp_).

best of both worlds - i get DA with the silver, rather the gold paint job. 

btw - have you seen the '06 tcr comp 1s with the yellow??? they're horrible.  



LCFrecrider said:


> Is that a C0 or a C1? Non-US?
> 
> I think you have called it a C0, but it has the same color scheme as my 05 C1. I can see you have DA and the SL wheels though...


----------

